# Sticky  [Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 - pomoc humanitarna [tylko konkretne informacje, dyskusje gdzie indziej]



## bad455

Sępy nie śpią... Warto przeczytać, by wiedzieć jak weryfikować i warto zgłaszać reklamy takiego ścierwa.








Podstawy Bezpieczeństwa: Jak sprawdzać wiarygodność zbiórek na rzecz Ukrainy | Zaufana Trzecia Strona







zaufanatrzeciastrona.pl


----------



## punkracy

Hej, kolega z Ukrainy w Poznaniu organizuje zbiórkę rzeczy do szpitali na Ukrainie (3 szpitale, nie wiem czy zalecane jest podawanie lokalizacji). Z tego co mówi, ciuchów jest obecnie na granicy dostatek. Jedzenie/sprzęt typu powerbanki itp zawsze się przydają, ale najbardziej brakuje opatrunków i sprzętu medycznego. Oczywiście leków na receptę nie organizujemy. Pojawia się problem z dostępnością niektórych rzeczy w aptekach. Ma ktoś jakiś kontakt z jakimiś hurtowniami? @bartek76 (wiem, że to nie UK, ale może kogoś znasz). Co potrzeba:

Rurki dotchawicze (duże)
Laryngoskopy 1 uchwyt światłowodowy i 150 końcówek
Torby Ambulatoryjne
Cewniki żylne (tego trochę mamy)
Cewniki moczowe (tego trochę mamy)
Bandaże
gaza
opaski uciskowe (oni podają FirStar FS-173P Emergency Medical Tourniquet), ale widzę, że to typowo na Ukrainie.
leki hemostatyczne
Zestawy pierwszej pomocy NATO
Opatrunki okluzyjne


----------



## bartek76

punkracy said:


> Hej, kolega z Ukrainy w Poznaniu organizuje zbiórkę rzeczy do szpitali na Ukrainie (3 szpitale, nie wiem czy zalecane jest podawanie lokalizacji). Z tego co mówi, ciuchów jest obecnie na granicy dostatek. Jedzenie/sprzęt typu powerbanki itp zawsze się przydają, ale najbardziej brakuje opatrunków i sprzętu medycznego. Oczywiście leków na receptę nie organizujemy. Pojawia się problem z dostępnością niektórych rzeczy w aptekach. Ma ktoś jakiś kontakt z jakimiś hurtowniami? @bartek76 (wiem, że to nie UK, ale może kogoś znasz). Co potrzeba:
> 
> Rurki dotchawicze (duże)
> Laryngoskopy 1 uchwyt światłowodowy i 150 końcówek
> Torby Ambulatoryjne
> Cewniki żylne (tego trochę mamy)
> Cewniki moczowe (tego trochę mamy)
> Bandaże
> gaza
> opaski uciskowe (oni podają FirStar FS-173P Emergency Medical Tourniquet), ale widzę, że to typowo na Ukrainie.
> leki hemostatyczne
> Zestawy pierwszej pomocy NATO
> Opatrunki okluzyjne


Rozpuściłem wici ale na razie dostaje odpowiedzi że możesz być w bardzo długiej kolejce organizujących pomoc medyczną


----------



## punkracy

bartek76 said:


> Rozpuściłem wici ale na razie dostaje odpowiedzi że możesz być w bardzo długiej kolejce organizujących pomoc medyczną


Tak, zdaje sobię z tego sprawę.
Póki co mamy możliwość zakupu Stazy taktycznej i opatrunków Ashermana. Będzie wykorzystywana w celu ratowania życia w rejonie walk. Jak ktoś by mógł wesprzeć zbiórkę (zapewniam, że nie jest to wałek) to byłbym wdzięczny.









Staza taktyczna i Opatrunek Ashermana dla medyków z Ukrainy | zrzutka.pl


ZBIÓRKA UTWORZONA PRZEZ RATOWNIKÓW MEDYCZNY W ZWIĄZKU Z ZWRÓCENIEM SIĘ DO NAS O WSPARCIE W ZAKUPIE NAJBARDZIEJ POTRZEBNEGO SPRZĘTY NA FRONT GDZIE TRWAJĄ OSTRZAŁY, ZWRACAMY SIĘ Z PROŚBĄ O WSPARCIE FINANSOWE NASZEJ ZRZUTKI ZBIERAMY NA STAZY TAKTYCZNE ORAZ OPATRUNKI ASHERMANA NA KLATKĘ PIERSIOWĄ Staza1




zrzutka.pl


----------



## PretoriaNPG

punkracy said:


> Tak, zdaje sobię z tego sprawę.
> Póki co mamy możliwość zakupu Stazy taktycznej i opatrunków Ashermana. Będzie wykorzystywana w celu ratowania życia w rejonie walk. Jak ktoś by mógł wesprzeć zbiórkę (zapewniam, że nie jest to wałek) to byłbym wdzięczny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staza taktyczna i Opatrunek Ashermana dla medyków z Ukrainy | zrzutka.pl
> 
> 
> ZBIÓRKA UTWORZONA PRZEZ RATOWNIKÓW MEDYCZNY W ZWIĄZKU Z ZWRÓCENIEM SIĘ DO NAS O WSPARCIE W ZAKUPIE NAJBARDZIEJ POTRZEBNEGO SPRZĘTY NA FRONT GDZIE TRWAJĄ OSTRZAŁY, ZWRACAMY SIĘ Z PROŚBĄ O WSPARCIE FINANSOWE NASZEJ ZRZUTKI ZBIERAMY NA STAZY TAKTYCZNE ORAZ OPATRUNKI ASHERMANA NA KLATKĘ PIERSIOWĄ Staza1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zrzutka.pl


Nie wiem na ile to spełna wymagania i atesty (musiałbyś skonsultować się z osobami,które się znają),ale na olx jest gość,które sprzedaje płyty balistyczne - to jest generalnie wkład do kamizelek.









Płyta Balistyczna - OLX.pl


Płyta Balistyczna najnowsze ogłoszenia na OLX.pl




www.olx.pl





Widziałem jakiś czas temu filmik jak to się sprawdza w praktyce -


----------



## PretoriaNPG

Tak w ramach info to Revolut pozwala na przekazywanie darowizny dla PAH na rzecz Ukrainy, aplikacja w ramach solidarności podwaja środki wpłacone od 1 do 8 marca


----------



## PretoriaNPG

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499757427746615301


----------



## Muczi

Słuchajcie, forum zrzesza masę świetnych ludzi i może ktoś będzie w stanie pomóc. Otóż, najprawdopodobniej będę mógł załatwić *250 miejsc dla uchodźców w Głuchołazach za darmo na miesiąc.* Prawdopodobnie również transport z Częstochowy. Czy ktoś z was ma jakieś znajomości wśród wolontariuszy/Ukraińców, którzy np. pośredniczą gdzieś na granicy w rozsyłaniu ludzi do ośrodków? Chodzi o to, żeby ktoś skierował potrzebujących chętnych pod podany kontakt. Najlepiej jakby to były większe rodziny, bo w grę wchodzą małe domki. 
Na razie nic nie obiecuje, bo nie mam jeszcze 100% potwierdzenia, że akcja się uda, ale chciałbym się rozeznać czy ktoś tutaj może pomóc w zapełnieniu tych miejsc?


----------



## Morganos

Polecam oficjalnymi kanałami Caritas, PAH czy regionalnie starostwo/powiat. Jednak mówimy o sporej liczbie osób.


----------



## punkracy

Muczi said:


> Słuchajcie, forum zrzesza masę świetnych ludzi i może ktoś będzie w stanie pomóc. Otóż, najprawdopodobniej będę mógł załatwić *250 miejsc dla uchodźców w Głuchołazach za darmo na miesiąc.* Prawdopodobnie również transport z Częstochowy. Czy ktoś z was ma jakieś znajomości wśród wolontariuszy/Ukraińców, którzy np. pośredniczą gdzieś na granicy w rozsyłaniu ludzi do ośrodków? Chodzi o to, żeby ktoś skierował potrzebujących chętnych pod podany kontakt. Najlepiej jakby to były większe rodziny, bo w grę wchodzą małe domki.
> Na razie nic nie obiecuje, bo nie mam jeszcze 100% potwierdzenia, że akcja się uda, ale chciałbym się rozeznać czy ktoś tutaj może pomóc w zapełnieniu tych miejsc?





https://m.facebook.com/groups/widzialnareka/



Dodaj tutaj. Największa grupa pomocowa. Jak coś, skierują cię gdzie trzeba. Albo jak wspomniał kolega wyżej.


----------



## Exelcior

Z jednej strony u mnie na portalach mówi się o pomocy:








Koło nie czeka. Samorząd sam zadbał o uchodźców


Koło jest prawdopodobnie pierwszym samorządem, który zgłosił się i przywiózł do siebie uchodźców.




www.lm.pl




z drugiej zawiewa onucą:








Co w Briańsku mówi się o wojnie? To „ochrona ludności Doniecka i Ługańska”


Wiece poparcia i rajd samochodowy, litery Z tworzone na placach i wyświetlane na budynkach, w końcu oficjalne stanowiska władz popierające „specjalną operację wojskową” – tak w mediach Briańska, do niedawna miasta partnerskiego Konina, przedstawia się sytuację w Ukrainie.




www.lm.pl


----------



## Wojti

Ten wątek widzę spadł mocno. Pozwolę coś od siebie.

Dziś przed Południem Dw. Zachodni PKS w Warszawie.










Obok postawiony namiot.









Nie chciałem więcej zdjęć wykonywać... po prostu ogromne tłumy. 80% to Ukraińcy poszukujący pomocy. 

Pojechałem do koleżanki aby coś podwieźć (pracuje na w pomocy społecznej i teraz w placówce przy dworcu) i tak od siebie kopowałem to o co mnie prosiła aby tym wspomagać punkty. Masa kobiet z dziećmi, przeprowadziłem ze trzy rozmowy rozdając dzieciakom batoniki, wafelki i soczki... Bardzo nam dziękują. Kobieta taka około 50-tki mnie zapytała, czy ktoś mi to dał i czy jestem z wolontariatu a Ja na to, że nie pojechałem do Biedronki, kupiłem i rozdaję... rozpłakała się. Podeszli kolejni i opowiadali, co się dzieje. Dwie kobietki były z Kijowa i dwie z dziećmi z Charkowa... właśnie ci jechali pociągami ponad 3 dni. Omal się sam nie popłakałem jak mi zaczęli odpowiadać, że My Polacy to jesteśmy bardzo dobrzy. Są zaskoczeni bezinteresownością i pomocą. Dużo z tych osób co rozmawiałem miała już bilety albo czekali na kogoś. Ktoś tam jechał dalej do Włoch, ktoś do Niemiec ale jednak cała masa po Polsce się rozjeżdża do Gdańska, Wrocławia, Łodzi... itd. 
Mamy już w rodzinie tu kogoś zakwaterowanego ale nie wykluczone czy nie przyjmiemy kolejnych... 

Ja tylko na chwilę byłem przy dworcu ale jak tak cały czas ludzie napływają to robi się przerażające. Jak każdy może pomóc to jest tam namiot przy dworcu PKS cały czas wydają posiłki, potrzebują pomocnych dłoni... i jak każdy może to proszą o pomoc w dostarczaniu kanapek, można przynosić:
małą wodę niegazowaną, batoniki, mus owocowy, soczki w kartonikach ze słomką, pampersy, chusteczki nawilżane. To jest najbardziej potrzebne.


----------



## deymos666

Przede wszystkim to żałośnie wygląda pomoc samorządów. We Wrocławiu jest istna masakra. Ile można żerować na dobroci i przedsiębiorczości mieszkańców... Mamy tutaj na forum dużo tzw. aktywistów miejskich, może jakieś naciski w tym kierunku, mają dojścia? To wydaje się być ważniejszy temat niż, przepraszam za wyrażenie, ścieżka rowerowa...


----------



## punkracy

punkracy said:


> Tak, zdaje sobię z tego sprawę.
> Póki co mamy możliwość zakupu Stazy taktycznej i opatrunków Ashermana. Będzie wykorzystywana w celu ratowania życia w rejonie walk. Jak ktoś by mógł wesprzeć zbiórkę (zapewniam, że nie jest to wałek) to byłbym wdzięczny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staza taktyczna i Opatrunek Ashermana dla medyków z Ukrainy | zrzutka.pl
> 
> 
> ZBIÓRKA UTWORZONA PRZEZ RATOWNIKÓW MEDYCZNY W ZWIĄZKU Z ZWRÓCENIEM SIĘ DO NAS O WSPARCIE W ZAKUPIE NAJBARDZIEJ POTRZEBNEGO SPRZĘTY NA FRONT GDZIE TRWAJĄ OSTRZAŁY, ZWRACAMY SIĘ Z PROŚBĄ O WSPARCIE FINANSOWE NASZEJ ZRZUTKI ZBIERAMY NA STAZY TAKTYCZNE ORAZ OPATRUNKI ASHERMANA NA KLATKĘ PIERSIOWĄ Staza1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zrzutka.pl


W weekend poszedł transport. Niecały bus. Dziś dostałem fotkę z dostawy do szpitala. Sprzęt medyczny do ratowania żołnierzy i cywili. Dziękuje wszystkim za wpłaty.


----------



## potwo-or

Jakby ktoś znał ukraińskich księgowych to jest praca




__ https://www.facebook.com/100063484244498/posts/386484270144378



Duża łódzka kancelaria podatkowa szuka osób z znajomością przepisów ukraińskich a polskich ma się douczyć na miejscu


----------



## MicM

*[Warszawa] Wolontariat*

Kilka podstawowych informacji dla chcących pomóc uchodźcom w Warszawie - dworce, miejsca pobytu, magazyny itp.

Żeby wziąć udział w sposób zorganizowany i być efektywnie wykorzystanym w niesieniu pomocy uchodźcom najlepiej zarejestrować się na stronie wolontariatu miejskiego:





Rejestracja - Wolontariat Ochotnicy Warszawscy







wolontariat.um.warszawa.pl






https://ochotnicy.waw.pl/



Po założeniu i aktywowaniu konta otrzymamy możliwość określenia swoich umiejętności(języki itp.) i preferencji (pomoc w magazynie, na dworcu, miejsca tymczasowego pobytu, itp.)

Po uzyskaniu informacji o rejestracji i akceptacji zgłoszenia, logujemy się na swoje konto i w kalendarzu wybieramy dostępne miejsca niesienia pomocy i godziny wolontariatu (zazwyczaj doba jest podzielona na cztery części po sześć godzin od 0.00 - 6.00; 6.00-12.00; 12.00-18.00; 18.00-24.00). 

Po przyjściu na miejsce akcji, należy zgłosić się do koordynatora, który określa zadania ale jest bardzo zajęty.

Ludzie pomagający są niebywale pozytywnie nastwieni, a uchodźcy często są bardzo wzruszeni. Bardzo dużo matek z maleńkimi dziećmi.

*Zamiast męczyć kompa w nocy zgłoś się do niesienia pomocy *


----------



## PretoriaNPG

MicM said:


> *[Warszawa] Wolontariat*
> 
> Kilka podstawowych informacji dla chcących pomóc uchodźcom w Warszawie - dworce, miejsca pobytu, magazyny itp.
> 
> Żeby wziąć udział w sposób zorganizowany i być efektywnie wykorzystanym w niesieniu pomocy uchodźcom najlepiej zarejestrować się na stronie wolontariatu miejskiego:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rejestracja - Wolontariat Ochotnicy Warszawscy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolontariat.um.warszawa.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ochotnicy.waw.pl/
> 
> 
> 
> Po założeniu i aktywowaniu konta otrzymamy możliwość określenia swoich umiejętności(języki itp.) i preferencji (pomoc w magazynie, na dworcu, miejsca tymczasowego pobytu, itp.)
> 
> Po uzyskaniu informacji o rejestracji i akceptacji zgłoszenia, logujemy się na swoje konto i w kalendarzu wybieramy dostępne miejsca niesienia pomocy i godziny wolontariatu (zazwyczaj doba jest podzielona na cztery części po sześć godzin od 0.00 - 6.00; 6.00-12.00; 12.00-18.00; 18.00-24.00).
> 
> Po przyjściu na miejsce akcji, należy zgłosić się do koordynatora, który określa zadania ale jest bardzo zajęty.
> 
> Ludzie pomagający są niebywale pozytywnie nastwieni, a uchodźcy często są bardzo wzruszeni. Bardzo dużo matek z maleńkimi dziećmi.
> 
> *Zamiast męczyć kompa w nocy zgłoś się do niesienia pomocy *


Dzięki za info bo akurat planuje dać swoje ręce do pomocy


----------



## newsted

Drodzy skajskaperowicze z Warszawy i okolic. W poniedziałek ode mnie z domu leci do Kijowa ok pół tony leków i materiałów medycznych (materiały przywiozą studenci Stanforda, ja trochę przypadkowo zostałem organizatorem transportu na front). 
Jeżeli ktoś z was ma jakieś leki, materiały medyczne w większej ilości i ma chęć przekazać to mogę to przyjąć i dołączyć w sobotę/niedziele na Starym Mokotowie. Wszystko pojedzie w poniedziałek/wtorek w konwoju organizowanym przez WUM i ambasadę Ukrainy.

_Co jest potrzebne:
-opatrunki wszelakie
-strzykawki i igły
-opaski uciskowe
-termometry, pulsoksymetry
-leki - paracetamol, ibuprofen, ketoprofen. Mogą być krótkie terminy ważności tak do kilku tygodni.
-apteczki
-środki odkażające
-koce termiczne
-szyny do usztywniania kończyn i palców
-pieluchy dla dzieci i dorosłych
-cokolwiek czego nie wymieniłem, a może się przydać w szpitalu polowym i jest zdatne do użytku_


----------



## Wojti

Ponownie dziś troszkę pomagałem na Dw. Zachodnim w Warszawie. Nadal tłumy ale... więcej służb, do pomocy dołączyła dodatkowo Straż Pożarna, cała masa wolontariuszy. Dobrze to wyglądało w dniu dzisiejszym... Ukraińcy są bardzo wdzięczni, tylko słychać słowa uznania i jak to jedna Pani do mnie "Poljaki ce naszi bratia i bahato pomogajut". Praktycznie każdy miał jakiś cel podróży (oczywiście z tych co zapytałem).

Ogrom pracy samych Warszawiaków i ogólnie naszych obywateli. Przywożą kanapki, ciastka, zupy, batoniki itd... Szacunek dla ludzi. Naprawdę człowiek czuje się dumny jak słyszy słowa uznania i mam nadzieję, że dobro zwycięży... 

Kilka zdjęć: 



















Wejście na halę Dw. PKP Warszawa Zachodnia.


----------



## rekcza

To mnie trochę dziwi. W dużych miastach tłumy ludzi a w mniejszych jakby wojny i uchodźców nie było. Słabo to jest zorganizowane. Przecież kilkanaście miast powiatowych przy niewielkim obciążeniu mogłoby pomóc jak duży ośrodek. I przede wszystkim ruszyć lokalną społeczność bo tak to każdy ogląda tylko w telewizji a jakby zobaczył u siebie na żywo to by go serce ruszyło, nagotowałby zupy czy zaniósł buty czy kurtkę.


----------

